# Nostalgia - Juice Reviews



## eviltoy (14/6/15)

Company: Nostalgia
Product Name: Mars Attack

Reviewer: Me

Mod: IPV 4
Watts/Volts: 40w
Atomiser: Mutation X V4
Coil Resistance: 0.45 ohms
Wicking Material: Cotton Bacon

Strength: 6mg
Price: 130 30ml

I got this juice as a sampler with an order I placed with juicy joes. Opening the bottle it had a very familiar smell something fruity something custardy. Cleaned the dripper and rewicked with cotton bacon. First toot was very familiar just a little less creamy and a bit more of a throat hit. But that taste is all too familiar. Its a berry custard that I am quite fond of. Fond enough to buy some infact.

solid 7/10 for this juice IMO

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarkSide (14/6/15)

eviltoy said:


> Company: Nostalgia
> Product Name: Mars Attack
> 
> Reviewer: Me
> ...



Apologies, just a noob asking a noob question; "_and rewicked with cotton bacon"..._just what is cotton bacon???


----------



## Andre (14/6/15)

DarkSide said:


> Apologies, just a noob asking a noob question; "_and rewicked with cotton bacon"..._just what is cotton bacon???


It is a cotton matured and processed in a cask of lard. To make it ultra strong. And tasty.








Just joking. Similar to Native Wicks - a superior cotton specially prepared for vapers.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## DarkSide (14/6/15)

Andre said:


> It is a cotton matured and processed in a cask of lard. To make it ultra strong. And tasty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Cask of lard_ ... LOL, Thank You Andre, if this was true, I would start building my own coils tomorrow!


----------



## ZYLOSS (29/6/15)

Company: Nostalgia
Product Name: Mars Attack

Reviewer: Me

Mod: Sig150w
Watts/Volts: 35-55 / 90-150w
Atomiser: Youde Zephyrus / Hellboy RDA
Coil Resistance: 0.2 ohms / 0.15 ohms
Wicking Material: Youde Japanese Cotton

Strength: 3mg
Price: 130 30ml

I got one of these bottle's from Nostalgia as a sample to try out. I loaded it up on my Hellboy RDA with 11 wrap twisted 24g's running at 90-150w's to produce an uber amount of flavour. On the in-hale you get the sweet berry fruity mixture and on the exhale there's hints of caramel and vanilla custard (I say hints, because I need to steep this juice a bit longer IMO). The juice is very sweet with sour berry undertones and a thick custard to round it off. This juice is highly n0m I thought to myself, so I put about 3mls into my Zephyrus to see how it would vape during the day. On the Zephyrus I have a dual 7 wrap 24g reading down to 0.22, so it needs a fair amount of power to create nice warm vapour (how i like my vape), so I started it on 35W and the souryness of the berries came out at mid to low temps and on the higher 55W where the temprature was a lot hotter the sweeter taste of the berries came out. All in all, the hotter the vape you put through this juice, the creamier and sweeter the custard and berry gets. 

Very n0m juice. VERY. 

Rating: 9/10 Would vape all day, everyday.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## skola (22/10/15)

*Yogi Chew – 3mg*



*VG / PG :* 70 / 30
*Device :* IPV D2, Velocity Mini RDA
*Coil Setup :* Dual 26g/32g Kanthal Claptons. 3mm ID. 5 Wraps. 0.4 ohms
*Sweet spot:* 60W
*Wicking:* Japanese Organic Cotton

*Website Blurb: *
Those soft strawberry yogurt chews you couldn’t stop eating…

*Bottle:*
I feel that I have to comment on the branding and bottle quality.
These are by far the best Unicorn bottles I’ve used. 30ml capacity and precision tips that should make filling any RTA quite easy. 
Excellent branding from Nostalgia that has been updated recently, all relevant info clearly printed on the bottle. 

*Reviewer Notes: *
Creamy sweet strawberry on inhale, slight yogurt candy on the exhale with a lingering sweetness. 

This is a smooth sweet strawberry candy vape. Exactly as described on the website.
I noticed that as I increased the watts, that sweet aftertaste became more prevalent. I definitely have a sweet tooth so it kept me going for more. It’s not a very artificial sweetness, it’s creamy and brings the strawberry, candy yogurt flavours together very well.

*Throat Hit:* Decent, but I like less throat hit. 

*You Might Also Like: *Taffy man

*ADV?* Yes, but not if you don’t like sweet vapes..

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (23/3/16)

Well now. Here is the biggest surprise of my life as far as vaping goes.

I tried Mad Hatter : Bottle calls it a vanilla cupcake. I call it absolute perfection. This stuff is locally made?!! REALLY?! Well done Cape Town for delivering such excellence.

Flavor profile is as it says. Vanilla cupcake. But. BUT. It is sooooo 3d. Deep, complex flavour despite the incredibly simple profile. Rich and satisfying.

Quite frankly I cant believe the competition is making money. Just wow. Why did I only discover this brand yesterday?

Truly international level. Scratch that. Truly NEXT LEVEL. 

I repeat. I have no words. Best buy of my life. Nostalgia FTW!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## DirtyD (23/3/16)

Yeah its really a lot better than most international and local juices ... love Nostalgias range, try Fog Weaver as well . And Yogichew . thats my top three ! Mad Hatter is definitely my favourite


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## iPWN (23/3/16)

@Lord Vetinari well said sir , could not agree more. Mad Hatter has been my ADV for months and i never get tired of it , that reminds me time to order some more !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KB_314 (23/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Well now. Here is the biggest surprise of my life as far as vaping goes.
> 
> I tried Mad Hatter : Bottle calls it a vanilla cupcake. I call it absolute perfection. This stuff is locally made?!! REALLY?! Well done Cape Town for delivering such excellence.
> 
> ...


I bought a 30ml bottle earlier today - not my thing. If you'd like to trade it for another flavour (and will be in CT any time soon) let me know? I'd rather swap than sell (3mg nic)


----------



## Lord Vetinari (23/3/16)

KB_314 said:


> I bought a 30ml bottle earlier today - not my thing. If you'd like to trade it for another flavour (and will be in CT any time soon) let me know? I'd rather swap than sell (3mg nic)


I have a bottle of Doughboys Bloobies. Blueberry donut. Will swop you any day. Up on Tuesday.


----------



## KB_314 (23/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> I have a bottle of Doughboys Bloobies. Blueberry donut. Will swop you any day. Up on Tuesday.


Haven't tried it, but I liked their chocolate donut (almost as much as Hardwick's). I'm keen to give it a shot as long as its 3mg or less. I'll PM you my number and we can make a plan for Tuesday


----------



## Silver (24/3/16)

Several posts above (from yesterday) have been moved to the existing "Nostalgia - Juice Reviews" thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (24/3/16)

Silver said:


> Several posts above (from yesterday) have been moved to the existing "Nostalgia - Juice Reviews" thread


Dude its too much having to see if there is a thread already every single time. I admit I just went ahead and posted this go arouns. Hate to make all this effort for you.


----------



## Silver (24/3/16)

It's actually not that difficult

When you are in the E-liquid reviews sub forum use the search function and search on titles and in this forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (24/3/16)

skola said:


> *Yogi Chew – 3mg*
> View attachment 37562
> 
> 
> ...


Just dont get too excited while filling lol... nice bottle but a good squeeze can pop the nipple right out. Happened on the first fill with my bottle lol. I mean they feel so good I just SQUISHED. Squirt. Juice everywhere.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (24/3/16)

Silver said:


> It's actually not that difficult
> 
> When you are in the E-liquid reviews sub forum use the search function and search on titles and in this forum.


Ah... I run Android most of the day. Doesnt work. I also cant multi quote. And pic uploads are problematic. And tapatalk sucks its too stripped down. 

Getting rid if my iPhone was a kuk idea.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## skola (24/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Just dont get too excited while filling lol... nice bottle but a good squeeze can pop the nipple right out. Happened on the first fill with my bottle lol. I mean they feel so good I just SQUISHED. Squirt. Juice everywhere.


You must be squeezing quite hard, lol. I haven't had an issue with them luckily.


----------



## skola (24/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Ah... I run Android most of the day. Doesnt work. I also cant multi quote. And pic uploads are problematic. And tapatalk sucks its too stripped down.
> 
> Getting rid if my iPhone was a kuk idea.


Just view it though your phones browser than?


----------



## Lord Vetinari (24/3/16)

skola said:


> You must be squeezing quite hard, lol. I haven't had an issue with them luckily.


Ya bro that was a LEKKA squeeze. Guitarists hands I tend to be a bit rough I guess


----------



## Lord Vetinari (24/3/16)

skola said:


> Just view it though your phones browser than?


I am thinking no more vape gear and get a nice tablet for while on the go... android SUCKS. New iPhone... PRICEY. Wow.


----------



## ShaneCacks (27/3/16)

i won a few bottles of juice at Vape cartels cloud comp yesterday, was asked to review Justin's new juice TWINK'D which is a pre release bottle. 


Compared to other Twinkie flavors I'm giving it a 10. A bit sweeter than most but doesn't have that terrible harsh nic I've experienced in others. very smooth, doesn't stain coils at all, not over powering. 
In my opinion an all day Vape. 

So if you are looking for a good Twinkie flavor for a good price, you have to try it when it's finally on the shelves.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (30/3/16)

I agree, I got a toot from Duncan's dripper... Just wow.

Wish I knew about the cloud comp. Would have kicked your ass loooool... @ShaneCacks just kidding I got told a bit about the build you used. Hardcore. I'd need to bring a 400w fog machine.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (30/3/16)

I have now tried the entire (available) Nostalgia range. I have no more words to describe this company. I am no longer capable of paying for my imports. I just cannot bear to do it. 90 percent of my other local bottles hardly got dented, got gifted to others, long forgotten. These juices kick so much ass. Seriously pretty much every other local cat can take a hike till the juices improve. Nostalgia has set the bar. REALLY high. 
I am actually inspired to try some DIY for fun. Vaping Nostalgia gear is like looking at a masterful painting. I not only enjoy it but I feel inspired by it. Or like a good whisky.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (30/3/16)

OK I apologize for the chain-posting... but I am really stoked with this. I asked permission to do this review and all is good so here goes:

Nostalgia - Twinked

So this juice is not released yet but is about to be. I got to sample it with the guys at Vape Cartel in Cape Town. Knowing how very much I am impressed with the other juices in Nostalgia's line-up I was offered a sample of Twinked. I am once again breaking from usual review format for this. I am almost beyond words. 

Mind BLOWN. As you might have noticed, I am very, VERY big on pastries, cakes and pies as far as vaping goes. I did not know this was what I would be getting. I was literally just handed an RX200 with a dripper on it. I hadn't exhaled on the first toot before I knew I was going to try and buy the sample bottle. Which I would have if the cats in the shop hadn't klapped so much of it already looool. 

I am not going to bore you with endless ramblings of overtones and such. All I can tell you really is I recognized the sponge cake base for what is instantly. 

@Nightwalker you want angels dancing on your tongue? Forget the search for perfect chocolate. Just wait for Twinked. It is almost here. Or I bloody well hope so. 

This juice is top notch. I cannot wait. I am going to be first in the shop the day I know this is on the shelves. 

Hot damn. Take my money.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/16)

OK @Lord Vetinari you have perked my interest and I need to do some tasting again soon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (30/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK @Lord Vetinari you have perked my interest and I need to do some tasting again soon!


I am very excited to hear what you think, especially keeping in mind they will be run through more atties than I can name. I know you like your fruits, give Fog Weaver a go, it manages to continuously morph between cherries and another tart fruit I haven't quite pinned down, all on a super thick dessert type base. Total chameleon juice. I think you might enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

